
Show HN: PayPal emailed me today about 2001 request - paulkrush
So I sold something on eBay 19 years and PayPal is let me know today the person is not going to pay via PayPal. They must have sent a check... Anyone out there getting older updates that this from ancient systems? 90&#x27;s 80&#x27;s?<p>Auction Money Request Cancelled<p>Hello Gemhunt.com ,<p>Peek-A-Boo 4-U cancelled the following auction money request:<p>Seller: Gemhunt.com (sales@gemhunt.com)<p>----------------------------------------------------------------------
Money Request Details
----------------------------------------------------------------------<p>Seller&#x27;s User ID:<p>Amount:$1.99 USD<p>Shipping &amp; Handling:$2.90 USD<p>Insurance:<p>Total Amount:12.85 USD<p>---------
Item Information
---------<p>Item #:1613176702<p>Item Headline:400 Rough Diamonds <i></i>* No Reserve!!!<p>Item Quantity: 0<p>Item Unit Value: $1.99 USD<p>Item Number:1613176702<p>Auction User ID:<p>Item URL:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cgi.ebay.com&#x2F;aw-cgi&#x2F;eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=1613176702<p>End Date:Jul 11, 2001<p>Item Title:400 Rough Diamonds <i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i> No Reserve!!!
Here is a message from Peek-A-Boo 4-U: Thanks for bidding, My eBay ID is Gemhunt. com, My address for checks or money orders is: Mosaical Memories Inc, 2319 Fairview Ave, Fox River Grove, IL 60021, I ship the day after I receive payment, Thanks again, Paul Krush<p>To view updated details of this auction money request, click on the following link or copy and paste the link into your web browser:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paypal.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;cgi-bin&#x2F;?cmd=_prp&amp;id=T2W67WUZYG-a-b6NaJekbs<p>Sincerely,<p>PayPal<p>PROTECT YOUR PASSWORD<p>NEVER give your password to anyone, including PayPal employees. Protect yourself against fraudulent websites by opening a new web browser (e.g. Internet Explorer or Firefox) and typing in the PayPal URL every time you log in to your account.<p>Copyright © 1999-2020 PayPal, Inc. All rights reserved. PayPal is located at 2211 N. First St., San Jose, CA 95131.
======
zxcvbn4038
After I left high school I signed up with a temp agency, filled out all the
paperwork, never heard anything. Twelve years later, I received a phone call.
I explained I had been employed full time for over a decade. They said that if
I refused the assignment I might not be eligible for future opportunities. I
told them I was ok with that. ;)

Along the same vein, a few years ago I had an employer that wanted proof I
graduated high school. Blink. "You realize that I graduated almost forty years
ago?" Didn't matter. Believe it or not I actually found the school system and
they were able to produce a copy. I'm sure they had to climb over Jimmy
Hoffa's cryotube and the Ark of the Covenant to get to it.

~~~
lolpython
My father had the same experience recently, with needing to prove he went to
high school. He has an undergraduate degree and a graduate degree in creative
writing, but he needed to have his old high school print out his diploma. In
order for him to get a medical caretaker job.

~~~
knolax
Was this an automated system he was dealing with? I can't imagine the type of
person who would with a straight face demand a high school diploma after
seeing a graduate degree.

~~~
perl4ever
Well, if you don't have any advanced degree, it's still pretty obnoxious to
insist on documentation a few decades on, when maybe the high school or school
district doesn't even exist any more. More painful and humiliating when a high
school diploma is all you've got and you've been working for like 30+ years. I
know a hospital that did this and remember an applicant loudly complaining.

------
otterlicious
_Peek-A-Boo 4-U cancelled the following..._

There is a pending payment requests section in PayPal. The buyer finally
noticed it and cancelled it.

You would think they would expire these after some time. Imagine if the buyer
completed the payment 19 years later??

------
JaceLightning
This seems like spam and not a real request. The amounts don't even add up to
the total.

~~~
nitro_luke
I wouldn't trust the numbers paypal provides as far as i could throw them. My
wife had to stop using PayPal for a whole host of reasons, namely could not
figure how much money she made because the information displayed on the
webpage was inaccurate and the reports were too confusing.

------
mcraiha
That beats Duke Nukem Forever pre-orders receipts.

------
the_resistence
20 years ago I used to work for a private investment fund which had an
arrangement with a foreign custodian bank. Although the fund closed 2 years
later, I still get monthly statements with zero balance even after we begged
them to stop sending.

------
csunbird
Would you mind removing any kind of personal information?

------
quickthrower2
Now how do you get your tax back from the IRS?

